

HTML5 QRcode-Reader (Demo) - franze
http://miniqr.com/docs/demo/

======
ojiikun
Minor niggle: do you perhaps mean "flash-free" or "pure HTML/javascript"? It's
starting to weird me out that folk are building up 'HTML5' as an meaning
client-side, script-heavy, and fancy.

Otherwise, very cool idea! I always figured QR recog should be something
utterly trivial (read: WhyTF do I normally need a multi-megabyte app for
this!?).

~~~
franze
well, it's HTML5 as it uses the <video> element - which is a core of HTML5,
and the awesome new getUserMedia-function and get UserMedia produces
MediaStreams, which is part of HTML5.

so yeah, this is HTML5 and JS and fancy.

as yeah, now reading QR codes is trivial.

